# devworx Idol Contest



## Prabal Pratap (Apr 4, 2012)

Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take devworx Idol Contest by completing following steps and win exciting prizes like HTC One V, Apple iPod Nano, Philips GoGear MP3 player, 16GB Pen Drive, USB Mouse, Digit branded T-Shirts and many more.


----------



## CloudS (Apr 4, 2012)

you didn't post the steps


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

where are the steps???


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

